# ibs d and periods



## Guest (Feb 4, 2007)

need help.... does anyone else outthere dread this time of month? im missing time off work and my period is heavy enough without the worry of my bowel.... my doctor has gave me mefenamic acid to trial???


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

I've never heard of mefenamic acid. Hope it helps you. But, yes, IBS tends to flare up more when a woman has her cycle because of the hormone increase. We can't win for losing, can we?!Some people will go on birth control to moderate the period and ease the symptoms during that time of the month. Have you ever tried this?


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

ive had girlie problems in the past so i cant go on this pill. thanks tho


----------



## 23171 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi I have IBS-C and I know when menses come, it is terrible. But I have figured out a routine for myself. Maybe it will help you. (I don't really believe in medication bcos it was medication that gave me IBS).What I do is every night, I take carrot juice, yogurt (I am not lactose intolerant, thank god) and one apple (for roughage). Every morning at a predetermined time, I have BM. This keeps the IBS at bay. Also, during this time, I am very careful with food. I only take safe foods during menses. It seems to work and the days I suffer has drastically reduced (sometimes just one morning). In the past, it used to be days where I would curl up and canâ€™t even get out of bed. Hope this helps. I have learnt quite a bit from a free ebook I downloaded from www.ibs-relieftips.com.Good luck. Prem


----------

